# orden de las palabras



## Magmod

¿Puede alguien explicarme cuál es la mejor traducción entre las siguientes frases?:
A gentleman who had been in Mexico bought it


*Un señor que había estado en México lo compró*
*Lo compró un señor que había estado en México*
Saludos


----------



## Pannadol

As far as I can tell they're both correct.. but the second one seems a bit better. Nevertheless I think they're both right.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ambas son igualmente buenas, pero la primera focaliza ligeramente más al señor, mientras que la segunda focaliza la compra. La diferencia es muy sutil, y la mayoría ni siquiera la notaría a menos que se pararan a pensarlo.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Ambas son igualmente buenas, pero la primera focaliza ligeramente más al señor, mientras que la segunda focaliza la compra. La diferencia es muy sutil, y la mayoría ni siquiera la notaría a menos que se pararan a pensarlo.


 
<

*Un señor que había estado en México lo compró*
*Lo compró un señor que había estado en México>*
*Me suena que en la primera la compra es el foco principal; y en la segunda el foco principal es el lugar ( méxico). ¿Te parece?*
*Lla información más nueva está al final de la cláusula.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Magmod

lazarus1907 said:


> Ambas son igualmente buenas, pero la primera focaliza ligeramente más al señor, mientras que la segunda focaliza la compra. La diferencia es muy sutil, y la mayoría ni siquiera la notaría a menos que se pararan a pensarlo.


  Para mí la primera tiene ventaje sobre la segunda por que es similar al orden ingles. 
  Es difícil construir una frase alternativa en ingles ¿no?
Saludos


----------



## Vivero

Magmod said:


> Es difícil construir una frase alternativa en ingles ¿no?
> Saludos



It was bought by a gentleman who had been in Mexico

Parece correcto... ¿no?


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> *Un señor que había estado en México lo compró*
> *Lo compró un señor que había estado en México>*
> *Me suena que en la primera la compra es el foco principal; y en la segunda el foco principal es el lugar ( méxico). ¿Te parece?*
> *Lla información más nueva está al final de la cláusula.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


Hola Ivy
¡Qué repuesta tan insólita!  

 Parece mentira que lo fundamental debe ser al final de la oración  
 Por favor darnos ejemplos de lo que quieres decir. 
 Tu argumento tiene razón con la lengua alemán pero…

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Vivero said:


> It was bought by a gentleman who had been in Mexico
> 
> Parece correcto... ¿no?


Hola Vivero
Si tienes razón   
!¿por qué no he pensado de eso?!

 ¿Qué opinas desde la diferencia de la interpretación entre Lazaro e Ivy?

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Hola Ivy
> ¡Qué repuesta tan insólita!
> 
> Parece mentira que lo fundamental debe ser al final de la oración
> Por favor darnos ejemplos de lo que quieres decir.
> Tu argumento tiene razón con la lengua alemán pero…
> 
> Saludos


 
María me debe 100 dólares ( esto es el foco principal= 100US)
100US me debe María (= ella es el foco principal) Lo nuevo es hacia el final de la oración.

Y en Inglés tambien.


----------



## Vivero

Magmod said:


> Hola Vivero
> 
> ¿Qué opinas desde la diferencia de la interpretación entre Lazaro e Ivy?
> 
> Saludos



Yo creo, con Lázaro, que lo que se enfatiza es lo primero que se dice, el principio de la frase: "_Muchos años después, ante el pelotón de fusilamiento..._" se recuerda siempre (¿verdad?), y "_...aquella tarde remota en que su padre le llevó a conocer el hielo_" no tanto (de hecho, he tenido que buscarlo). No digamos "_En un lugar de la Mancha de cuyo nombre..._" (¿Cómo termina esa oración? Creo que con el "_rocín flaco y galgo corredor_", pero no lo aseguraría).

Si yo escribiera una novela en la que un señor que había estado en México comprara, digamos, un caballo, y mi personaje principal fuera el caballo, la iniciaría con "_Lo compró un señor que había estado en México_", para que el "_Lo compró_" apuntara al caballo. La atención del lector se ha quedado en la compra, y casi me obliga a iniciar la siguiente oración explicando qué compró este individuo. Creo que si paso la compra al final, como en "_Un señor que había estado en México lo compró_", no consigo despertar tanto interés por el caballo. Aunque la diferencia es sutil, y yo no soy especialista en composición

Pero opinar es gratis


----------



## Ivy29

Vivero said:


> Yo creo, con Lázaro, que lo que se enfatiza es lo primero que se dice, el principio de la frase: "_Muchos años después, ante el pelotón de fusilamiento..._" se recuerda siempre (¿verdad?), y "_...aquella tarde remota en que su padre le llevó a conocer el hielo_" no tanto (de hecho, he tenido que buscarlo). No digamos "_En un lugar de la Mancha de cuyo nombre..._" (¿Cómo termina esa oración? Creo que con el "_rocín flaco y galgo corredor_", pero no lo aseguraría).
> 
> Si yo escribiera una novela en la que un señor que había estado en México comprara, digamos, un caballo, y mi personaje principal fuera el caballo, la iniciaría con "_Lo compró un señor que había estado en México_", para que el "_Lo compró_" apuntara al caballo. La atención del lector se ha quedado en la compra, y casi me obliga a iniciar la siguiente oración explicando qué compró este individuo. Creo que si paso la compra al final, como en "_Un señor que había estado en México lo compró_", no consigo despertar tanto interés por el caballo. Aunque la diferencia es sutil, y yo no soy especialista en composición
> 
> Pero opinar es gratis


 
*En una oración lo PRINCIPAL es el PREDICADO VERBAL que incluye verbo y complemento. El orden de la estructura oracional es SUJETO-VERBO- PREDICADO. Lo que va al final es LO QUE SE PREDICA del sujeto, lo cual es NUEVO y está focalizado allí.*
Yo quiero referirme a María como científica  e investigadora ( focaliza investigadora y científica) como lo IMPORTANTE en el ser María.

Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

Ivy29 said:


> María me debe 100 dólares ( esto es el foco principal= 100US)
> 100US me debe María (= ella es el foco principal) Lo nuevo es hacia el final de la oración.
> 
> Y en Inglés tambien.


Hola Ivy
Yo creo con Lázaro y Vivero.

 Palabras consisten de tema y comentario. 
[Utterances consist of topic and comment]

 En oraciones simples, es decir no preguntas o imperativos, el sujeto es suelo el tema también: 
*Mary* hates strawberry yoghurt i.e. el tema es acerca de Mary
*Mary* odia el yogur de frase
*María* me debe 100 $
*Quiero referirme* a María como científica e investigadora.
*Trabajo* le costó a Mary convencerlo de que no.
It was hard work for Mary to convince him otherwise

 He marcado el tema.

 Or an adverbial frase
*On Fridays* I usually play bridge – 
*Los viernes* suelo jugar al bridge

 Or direct object or predicate of a verb
*Pork* I’m not eating 
*Carne de cerdo* no como
*Stupid* she isn’t 
*Tonta* no es
*100$ *me debe María 
*Me* gusta la miel - Object
*I *like honey - grammatical shift subject in English
*A Maria* le encanta el yogur de frase - Object in Spanish but subject in English.

 Yo no soy especialista en composición también.
Los comentarios son solo mi humilde opinión. 

Pero opinar es gratis  
Un saludo


----------



## Rayines

Unas correcciones gratis, Magmod, para que tenga sentido en español:





Magmod said:


> Hola Ivy
> Yo creo con Lázaro y Vivero.
> 
> *Las *palabras consisten e*n* tema y comentario. (?)
> [Utterances consist of topic and comment]
> 
> En oraciones simples, es decir no preguntas o imperativos, el sujeto *suele ser* el tema (¿principal/destacado?) también:
> *Mary* hates strawberry yoghurt i.e. el tema es acerca de Mary
> *Mary* odia el yogur de fr*e*s*a*
> *María* me debe 100 $
> *Quiero referirme* a María como científica e investigadora.
> *A María le costó trabajo* convencerlo de que no.
> It was hard work for Mary to convince him otherwise
> 
> He marcado el tema.
> 
> Or an adverbial fr*e*s*a *
> *On Fridays* I usually play bridge –
> *Los viernes* suelo jugar al bridge
> 
> Or direct object or predicate of a verb
> *Pork* I’m not eating
> *Carne de cerdo* no como
> *Stupid* she isn’t
> *Tonta* no es
> *100$ *me debe María >>>>*María me debe 100$.*
> *Me* gusta la miel - Object
> *I *like honey - grammatical shift subject in English
> *A Maria* le encanta el yogur de fr*e*s*a* - Object in Spanish but subject in English.
> 
> Yo no soy especialista en composición. también.
> Los comentarios son solo mi humilde opinión.
> 
> Pero opinar es gratis
> Un saludo


(No me dejó poner caritas).


----------



## Magmod

Rayines said:


> Unas correcciones gratis, Magmod, para que tenga sentido en español. No me dejó poner caritas).


Muchas gracias Inés por corregir mis errores  

Tengo algunos comentarios:
 Las palabras consisten en tema y comentario. *(?)*
[Utterances consist of topic and comment]
He traducido Utterences, es decir las palabras dichas o escritas, como Las palabras. No sé si hay otra traducción mejor. 

 100$ me debe María >>>>María me debe 100$.
Pero ya he escrito estas frases de más arriba.

* Trabajo* le costó a Mary convencerlo de que no.
It was hard work for Mary to convince him otherwise
Pero se puede poner Trabajo al principio de la oración para hacerlo el tema ¿verdad?  

 Me parece que 100$ podría ser $100 en español ¿no?

 ¿Cuál es el significado de:
No me dejó poner caritas (= I don’t expect charity?)


Saludos


----------



## heidita

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias Inés por corregir mis errores
> 
> Tengo algunos comentarios:
> Las palabras consisten en tema y comentario. *(?)*
> [Utterances consist of topic and comment]
> He traducido Utterances, es decir las palabras dichas o escritas, como Las palabras. No sé si hay otra traducción mejor. No se me ocurre ninguna, pero esta no es correcta, no tiene sentido, pensaré...
> 
> 100$ me debe María >>>>María me debe 100$.
> Pero ya he escrito estas frases de más arriba.
> 
> * Trabajo* le costó a Mary convencerlo de que no.
> It was hard work for Mary to convince him otherwise
> Pero se puede poner Trabajo al principio de la oración para hacerlo el tema ¿verdad?
> 
> Me parece que 100$ podría ser $100 en español ¿no?
> 
> ¿Cuál es el significado de:
> No me dejó poner caritas (= I don’t expect charity?)
> 
> caritas = pequeñas caras (smileys!!)
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Me salvó Heidi, que contestó las preguntas .
Igualmente quiero señalar que estas expresiones:_100$ me debe María _y *Trabajo*_ le costó a Mary convencerlo de que no _son muy poco frecuentes.


----------



## alexacohen

_*



Trabajo le costó a Mary convencerlo 

Click to expand...

 
Esta sí... al menos en Galicia se oye continuamente... Exactamente así, además.
Trabajo me costó terminarlo...
Trabajo le costó llegar...
Trabajo le costó estudiar...
Seguramente sea una contaminación del gallego. Se utiliza para enfatizar que sea lo que sea (terminar, llegar, estudiar) que has hecho, ha sido muy, muy  duro conseguirlo.
Alexa*_


----------



## Rayines

Gracias Alexa, no lo sabía.


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias Inés por corregir mis errores
> 
> Tengo algunos comentarios:
> Las palabras consisten en tema y comentario. *(?)*
> [Utterances consist of topic and comment]
> He traducido Utterences, es decir las palabras dichas o escritas, como Las palabras. No sé si hay otra traducción mejor.
> 
> 100$ me debe María >>>>María me debe 100$.
> Pero ya he escrito estas frases de más arriba.
> 
> * Trabajo* le costó a Mary convencerlo de que no.
> It was hard work for Mary to convince him otherwise
> Pero se puede poner Trabajo al principio de la oración para hacerlo el tema ¿verdad?
> 
> Me parece que 100$ podría ser $100 en español ¿no?
> 
> ¿Cuál es el significado de:
> No me dejó poner caritas (= I don’t expect charity?)
> 
> 
> Saludos


 

<<<
· Comenzó la Escuela Praga a estudiar el orden de las palabras en relación con la estructura informativa. Es decir, una oración se puede dividir en información *nueva (rema)* y información *vieja(tema).* En español cuando el acento cae en el *último* elemento de la oración siendo éste el rema, éste es el orden normal. Y en el orden enfático el acento lleva en el primer elemento siendo éste el *tema*. 
· ej) a. ¿Qué pasó con la resistencia? 
· --> La resistencia EMPEZÓ. Orden normal 
· tema rema 
· --> EMPEZÓ la resistencia. Orden enfático 
· rema tema 
· b. ¿Qué empezó? 
· --> Empezó LA RESISTENCIA. Orden normal 
· --> LA RESISTENCIA empezó. Orden enfático 
Al lado de los lingüistas que se basan en aspectos psicológicos para definir el Tema, hay otros que se fundamentan en la estructura sintáctica de la oración. Uno de los representantes de esta corriente es Chomsky:_we might define the Topic of the sentence as the leftmost NP immediately dominated by S in the surface structure.’ >>><_

_Ivy29_


----------



## María Madrid

Quizá lo que Ivy quiere decir es que en su país el énfasis se indica de manera inversa a como hacemos en España, bueno tenerlo en cuenta si viajamos a Colombia. 

Por lo demás, estoy con los otros foreros (Heidita, Vivero y Lazarus - ladies first), el orden enfático sería el que han indicado. 

¿Soy la única a la que horroriza eso de "focalizar"? Que la RAE se haya rendido y haya aceptado semejante palabro, fusilado literalmente del inglés, no significa que haya que dejar de lado otras formas más antiguas e igualmente válidas como destacar, centrar, enfocar, resaltar...

En cuanto a usar a Chomsky como referencia para explicar estructuras sintácticas españolas... pues no me parece que arroje luz. 

Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Quizá lo que Ivy quiere decir es que en su país el énfasis se indica de manera inversa a como hacemos en España, bueno tenerlo en cuenta si viajamos a Colombia.
> 
> Por lo demás, estoy con los otros foreros (Heidita, Vivero y Lazarus - ladies first), el orden enfático sería el que han indicado.
> 
> ¿Soy la única a la que horroriza eso de "focalizar"? Que la RAE se haya rendido y haya aceptado semejante palabro, fusilado literalmente del inglés, no significa que haya que dejar de lado otras formas más antiguas e igualmente válidas como destacar, centrar, enfocar, resaltar...
> 
> En cuanto a usar a Chomsky como referencia para explicar estructuras sintácticas españolas... pues no me parece que arroje luz.
> 
> Saludos,


 
NO TE horrorices, este es del RAE:
<<focalizar.(Del ingl. to focalize).1. tr. Hacer converger un haz de luz o de partículas.2. tr. Centrar, concentrar, dirigir. U. t. c. prnl.>>>

<< Gran Diccionario de la Lengua Española LAROUSSE 

*focalizar*
Hacer converger en un punto una radiación luminosa.
*SE CONJUGA COMO* cazar
*2* Dirigir una conversación, una discusión o un debate hacia un tema concreto:
focalizó su discurso en los problemas raciales.
*SINÓNIMO* centrar concentrar >>>>

Espero que estos Diccionarios mitiguen tu 'HORROR'
Feliz día
Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

Pues sí, me sigue horrorizando, por más que ya haya dicho en mi anterior mensaje, que has citado, que sé que está aceptada por la RAE. 

Me parece un barbarismo absolutamente innecesario, que no añade nada que no indiquen ya los otros verbos mencionados, pero, eso sí, suena muy "fashion"...


----------



## Vivero

alexacohen said:


> _*
> 
> Esta sí... al menos en Galicia se oye continuamente... Exactamente así, además.
> Trabajo me costó terminarlo...
> Trabajo le costó llegar...
> Trabajo le costó estudiar...
> Seguramente sea una contaminación del gallego. Se utiliza para enfatizar que sea lo que sea (terminar, llegar, estudiar) que has hecho, ha sido muy, muy  duro conseguirlo.
> Alexa*_



Cierto. Pero dentro y fuera de Galicia se dice otra con más autobombo todavía: _*Mi trabajo* me costó terminarlo, llegar, estudiar, tener una casa... _que frecuentemente se resume en_ *¡Mi trabajo me costó!*_. cuando alguien nos recuerda algo que tenemos o disfrutamos...


----------



## Rayines

Pero decir "Empezó la resistencia" o "La resistencia empezó" no es comparable a la inversión de "Me costó trabajo" a >>>>>> "*Trabajo me costó*" (que, por lo menos en Argentina no se usaría de esa manera sino excepcionalmente). Tampoco ésta última se puede comparar con decir "Mi trabajo me costó terminarlo, llegar, etc.", o "Mi trabajo me costó". Todas las demás (salvo la marcada en negrita) son comúnmente escuchadas en nuestro país.


----------



## Ivy29

María Madrid said:


> Pues sí, me sigue horrorizando, por más que ya haya dicho en mi anterior mensaje, que has citado, que sé que está aceptada por la RAE.
> 
> Me parece un barbarismo absolutamente innecesario, que no añade nada que no indiquen ya los otros verbos mencionados, pero, eso sí, suena muy "fashion"...


 
Nadie lo considera un *BARBARISMO*, ni la RAE ni el Diccionario Espasa. No gastes adrenalina con este vocablo pues es CORRECTÍSIMO.

Claro que FOCALIZA= CONCENTRA una idea,  hace énfasis al *REMA* o al *tema*.
María Madrid es lingüista y abogada ( la información nueva Lingüista y abogada. María pertenece hace ratos a este foro, este el TEMA lo viejo que sabemos de ti pero lo nuevo es que eres LINGÜISTA y ABOGADA.
En una oración lo principal es el = VERBO=verbo+predicado no el tema.

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

María Madrid said:


> ¿Soy la única a la que horroriza eso de "focalizar"? Que la RAE se haya rendido y haya aceptado semejante palabro, fusilado literalmente del inglés...


Puede que tengas razón, pero es un término técnico muy específico que se usa en gramáticas (¡incluso en la de la RAE!), y resulta casi difícil evitar. Coge una gramática detallada y verás 'focalización' y 'focalizar' cientos de veces. No recuerdo haber visto a ningún gramático usar otro término distinto para referirse a esto. Imagino que podríamos haber dicho 'enfoque' (o 'atención') y 'enfocar' en lugar de los equivalentes aglosajones, pero supongo que incluso en gramática nos inclinamos ante el poder de los extranjeras.


----------



## alexacohen

> ¿Soy la única a la que horroriza eso de "focalizar"?


No... ya somos dos.
E "inicializar" me pone los pelos de punta.
Alexa


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> María Madrid es lingüista y abogada ( la información nueva Lingüista y abogada. María pertenece hace ratos a este foro, este el TEMA lo viejo que sabemos de ti pero lo nuevo es que eres LINGÜISTA y ABOGADA.
> Ivy29


 
¿Qué has querido decir con eso? ¿Es eso una broma? ¿Una ironía? ¿Un ejemplo? Si es así, ¿un ejemplo de qué? 
Tengo una amiga que dice "no pienses mal aunque lo veas con tus propios ojos"...vamos a ver si no pensamos mal...


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> ¿Qué has querido decir con eso? ¿Es eso una broma? ¿Una ironía? ¿Un ejemplo? Si es así, ¿un ejemplo de qué?
> Tengo una amiga que dice "no pienses mal aunque lo veas con tus propios ojos"...vamos a ver si no pensamos mal...


 
Es un SENCILLÍSIMO ejemplo, no acostumbro a INTERPRETAR la parte PROFUNDA de mis interlocutores, si pones un ejemplo tú, yo lo analizo y te doy MI OPINIÓN personal con ejemplos bien sencillos para demostrar mi idea al respecto.

En tu caso es para demostrar que la parte ESENCIAL en una oración cualquiera es el PREDICADO(= verbo+Complemento). Y la vieja y trillada norma que todo lo nuevo y 'FOCALIZADO' está al final de una oración lineal(= sujeto-verbo-complemento).

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Es un sencillísimo ejemplo, no acostumbro a interpretar la parte profunda de mis interlocutores, si pones un ejemplo tú, yo lo analizo y te doy mi opinión personal con ejemplos bien sencillos para demostrar mi idea al respecto.
> 
> En tu caso ???


Yo no he puesto ningún ejemplo. El ejemplo lo has puesto tú. Para _variar _no te entiendo. 
En fin, espero que Magmod tiene más suerte.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Yo no he puesto ningún ejemplo. El ejemplo lo has puesto tú. Para _variar _no te entiendo.
> En fin, espero que Magmod tiene (*tenga*) más suerte.


 
Es difícil entenderme.

Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

heidita said:


> En fin, espero que Magmod tiene más suerte.


Muchas gracias Heidi por corregir mis errores y tus respuestas 


Ivy29 said:


> <<<
> · Comenzó la Escuela Praga a estudiar el orden de las palabras en relación con la estructura informativa. Es decir, una oración se puede dividir en información *nueva (rema)* y información *vieja(tema).* En español cuando el acento cae en el *último* elemento de la oración siendo éste el rema, éste es el orden normal. Y en el orden enfático el acento lleva en el primer elemento siendo éste el *tema*.
> · ej) a. ¿Qué pasó con la resistencia?
> · --> La resistencia EMPEZÓ. Orden normal
> · tema rema
> · --> EMPEZÓ la resistencia. Orden enfático
> · rema tema
> · b. ¿Qué empezó?
> · --> Empezó LA RESISTENCIA. Orden normal
> · --> LA RESISTENCIA empezó. Orden enfático
> Al lado de los lingüistas que se basan en aspectos psicológicos para definir el Tema, hay otros que se fundamentan en la estructura sintáctica de la oración. Uno de los representantes de esta corriente es Chomsky:_we might define the Topic of the sentence as the leftmost NP immediately dominated by S in the surface structure.’ >>><_
> 
> _Ivy29_


 Claro lo que estás hablando es correcto, Ivy, sin embargo, tú has cambiado más o menos mi comentario con tu rema ¿no? 
 Pero no olvide que nuevo rema se convierte en posible tema del rema siguiente. Ref. aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criterios_de_textualidad#Regla_de_Progresi.C3.B3n

“Para esto es fundamental comprender las nociones de *tema* y *rema* formulados por la Escuela de Praga. Es palabras simples _tema_ es lo que se da por conocido y _rema_ es la información nueva. A su vez cada nuevo _rema_ se convierte en posible _tema_ del rema siguiente.”

· ej) a. ¿Qué pasó con la resistencia? 
* El tema y el rema han sido enunciados, es decir el verbo y el sujeto.*
· --> La resistencia EMPEZÓ. Orden normal 
· tema rema 
· --> EMPEZÓ la resistencia. Orden enfático: 
 Porque el hablante enfatiza el tema el que *empezó,* es decir: The speaker emaphatically declares the topic he wishes to raise which is *empezó*.
 Como dice de más arriba: A su vez cada nuevo _rema_ se convierte en posible _tema_ del rema siguiente.

· rema tema 
· b. ¿Qué empezó? El tema ha sido enunciado
· --> Empezó LA RESISTENCIA. Orden normal 
· --> LA RESISTENCIA empezó. Orden enfático: 
como arriba el tema es la resistencia para el hablante quién ha elegido el tema

 Ej. ¿que pasó?
Ha muerto Franco el verbo es el tema 
Franco ha muerto: Franco es el tema.

No entiendo que quieres decir con: 
Uno de los representantes de esta corriente es Chomsky:_ we might define the Topic of the sentence as the leftmost NP immediately dominated by S in the surface structure  _

Los comentarios son solo mi humilde opinión. 


Un saludo cordial


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias Heidi por corregir mis errores y tus respuestas
> 
> Claro lo que estás hablando es correcto, Ivy, sin embargo, tú has cambiado más o menos mi comentario con tu rema ¿no?
> Pero no olvide que nuevo rema se convierte en posible tema del rema siguiente. Ref. aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criterios_de_textualidad#Regla_de_Progresi.C3.B3n
> 
> “Para esto es fundamental comprender las nociones de *tema* y *rema* formulados por la Escuela de Praga. Es palabras simples _tema_ es lo que se da por conocido y _rema_ es la información nueva. A su vez cada nuevo _rema_ se convierte en posible _tema_ del rema siguiente.”
> 
> · ej) a. ¿Qué pasó con la resistencia?
> * El tema y el rema han sido enunciados, es decir el verbo y el sujeto.*
> · --> La resistencia EMPEZÓ. Orden normal
> · tema rema
> · --> EMPEZÓ la resistencia. Orden enfático:
> Porque el hablante enfatiza el tema el que *empezó,* es decir: The speaker emaphatically declares the topic he wishes to raise which is *empezó*.
> Como dice de más arriba: A su vez cada nuevo _rema_ se convierte en posible _tema_ del rema siguiente.
> 
> · rema tema
> · b. ¿Qué empezó? El tema ha sido enunciado
> · --> Empezó LA RESISTENCIA. Orden normal
> · --> LA RESISTENCIA empezó. Orden enfático:
> como arriba el tema es la resistencia para el hablante quién ha elegido el tema
> 
> Ej. ¿que pasó?
> Ha muerto Franco el verbo es el tema
> Franco ha muerto: Franco es el tema.
> 
> *Ivy 29 dice :Franco ha muerto (= orden lineal) Sujeto-verbo compuesto( antepresente) Orden lineal.*
> *Ha muerto Franco= Inversión ( razones enfáticas)*
> *Pero La posición del REMA es la INFORMACIÓN NUEVA, focaliza su importancia. *
> 
> No entiendo que quieres decir con:
> Uno de los representantes de esta corriente es Chomsky:_ we might define the Topic of the sentence as the leftmost NP immediately dominated by S in the surface structure  _
> 
> Los comentarios son solo mi humilde opinión.
> 
> 
> Un saludo cordial


 
El orden lineal es SUJETO-VERBO-Complemento, su INVERSIÓN es enfática.
El *tema* que ocupa la función de sujeto está dominado por el sintagma nominal de sujeto, es decir el sujeto es su EJE así como el verbo es el eje del predicado verbal. En el orden lineal la posición del sujeto es la más posicionada a la izquierda.

Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

Ivy29 said:


> Nadie lo considera un *BARBARISMO*, ni la RAE ni el Diccionario Espasa. No gastes adrenalina con este vocablo pues es CORRECTÍSIMO.
> 
> Claro que FOCALIZA= CONCENTRA una idea, hace énfasis al *REMA* o al *tema*.
> María Madrid es lingüista y abogada ( la información nueva Lingüista y abogada. María pertenece hace ratos a este foro, este el TEMA lo viejo que sabemos de ti pero lo nuevo es que eres LINGÜISTA y ABOGADA.
> En una oración lo principal es el = VERBO=verbo+predicado no el tema.
> 
> Ivy29


Quizá sea una novedad para ti pero resulta que todos tenemos derecho a expresar nuestra opinión, cuando se trata de temas subjetivos y, nadie tiene derecho a decirle a nadie que se calle simplemente porque no esté de acuerdo. 

FYI, desde luego que focalizar fue originalmente un barbarismo, posteriormente aceptado por la Academia. ¿Que te encanta la palabra? Pues adelante, úsala cuanto quieras, está aceptada. Eso no quiere decir que a todos nos tenga que parecer la mejor opción. A mí me sigue pareciendo una palabra fea e innecesariamente pomposa, si bien entiendo el planteamiento de Lazarus que justifica su uso (un ejemplo perfecto de por qué se prefiere un término u otro, explicando su uso).

Pero como tu criterio para rebatir es, como de costumbre, "porque lo digo yo y lo pongo en mayúscula y negrita", paso olímpicamente de discutir con alguien cuyo nivel de tolerancia a la discrepancia es inexistente. 

Respecto al resto de tu mensaje, sinceramente, no entiendo de qué va, ni qué tiene que ver con el tema principal. Si es un ejemplo de frase, la educación más elemental requiere no usar como ejemplo nombres de personas presentes. Y con esto me despido...


----------



## heidita

María Madrid said:


> Pero como tu criterio para rebatir es, como de costumbre, "porque lo digo yo y lo pongo en mayúscula y negrita",


 
Lo siento María, disiento. Lo pone en *MAYÚSCULA* Y EN COLORINES.



> Respecto al resto de tu mensaje, sinceramente, no entiendo de qué va, ni qué tiene que ver con el tema principal. Si es un ejemplo de frase, la educación más elemental requiere no usar como ejemplo nombres de personas presentes. Y con esto me despido...


Ahí sí voy contigo: yo tampoco, pero ya has visto, esta ha sido su respuesta: "Es difícil entenderme."


----------

